# The costs of canning....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

For someone starting out and say they didn't have anything, give them a list of what they need and how much it's going to cost. I know it can be done cheaply, you just have to want to do it. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. 

Jars-~$10/dozen jars.
canning funnel-$5
pot, if you don't have one large enough 
lids- $2/12
lifter~$6
Ball Blue Book $6
what else do you feel the bare minimum would be?


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

A package of new 12 jars costs $7 (including our 13 - 14% taxes), and come with lids around here. I often find canning jars for free on Kijiji and Craigslist.

A decent, large-sized pot be anywhere around $60 new, but all my pots and pans are from garage or estate sales (the elderly seem to have a wonderful collection of quality kitchenware). The most I ever paid was $10 for a giant pot; but usually pay around $4.

If you look carefully, you can can for next to nothing.

This is very helpful: http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/08704.html

And maybe this one too: http://wholenewmom.com/whole-new-budget/which-costs-the-least-dehydrating-freezing-or-canning/


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

If you can be patient, you can find almost everything you need at auctions , yard sales, and on Craigslist. They have some re-usable lids, but I have never tried them. If you are using quart jars, (if you have any kids you probably should be for most things) you have a choice between large mouth and small mouthed jars. The large mouthed jars are much much better for filling and emptying although the lids cost a bit more.

Once you get your jars supply your lids will be the main cost except for electricity (gas). This is only true if you are canning things like jelly, pickles, and tomatoes. Almost everything else will require a pressure canner, and that is a "big ticket" item.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Minimum starting off new with nothing:

Pint & quart jars with bands & lids - 12/$7-12 depending on sales and mouth (wide cost more) 
(half-pints and jelly jars are usually a bit more expensive)

Water bath kettle with rack and your basic tools (funnel, jar lifter, lid wand, etc) - $60 or less depending on the size of the kettle. 

Ball Blue Book - $20 or less -- or download the USDA Canning Guide from NCHFP for free

*Excellent Deal for Beginners* >>> The Canning Pantry offers a Canning Basics Kit that includes a 21 qt kettle, rack, basic utensil kit, a dozen regular mouth pint jars, Ball Blue Book, and a pack of jar labels for $60 plus shipping. This is one of the best discount starter packages I've found on new equipment.

Most 21 qt canners can hold 7 quarts or 9 pints in a single row, slightly taller/bigger gives you two rows of pints, slightly wider (33 qt) gives you 9 quarts, and wider & taller gives you two rows of quarts... if you get one that allows stacking, make sure the stacking tray is included. Stacking is more common with pressure canning than boiling water bath (BWB).
-----------

With BWB you're limited to high-acid foods like fruit, jams and pickles. Once you've got that under your belt and are ready to tackle low-acid food like veg & meat you'll need to get a pressure canner. There's a HUGE range of pricing ($70-$450) on pressure canners depending on size, manufacture and model... only you can judge the right one for you. Gasketed, dial-gauge pressure canners are normally under $100. (While you can cook in a canner, you cannot can in a cooker -- make sure you get a canner!!). Weighted-guage, all-metal pressure canners can cost several hundred dollars depending on the size... but they are generally more expensive than their dial & gasketed counterparts at any size.

Weighted gauge are generally more reliable and trouble-free than dial gauge. Gasketless metal-to-metal seals are generally more reliable and trouble-free than rubber gasket models.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I can pick up jars for 25 cents each at garage sales- my mom scours garage sales for me, too so I've got different parts of the state covered. 

Ask around or mention that you do canning and people will bring you jars just to get rid of them. You may have to pick them over and recycle the chipped or otherwise unusable ones, but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I caution newbies against learning with used equipment and supplies unless they acquired them from a trusted, knowledgable source who can tell them what they are looking at and explain how it works.

Newbies don't yet know what flaws and tell-tale signs they are looking for when inspecting jars. And while BWB kettles are fairly simple to use, a faulty used pressure canner (especially one without a manual!) can cause some serious damage.

Starting out with new equipment and supplies, with a good manual and easy recipes for at least the first flat of jars the put up greatly improves their success and the probability that they will enjoy the experience enough to continue learning.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Start out using pint or smaller jars, this way you can just use a large stock pot for a water bath. Don't forget things like canning salt ect. Walmart has all the essentials cheap. Regular jars are cheaper to use because the lids are cheap compared to wide mouth. Let them know that a few rings go a long way. I have way too many rings.

Daniel


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Prices in my area are much more than above, although I only use wide mouth. Jars $12-16 a dozen, lids $4+ a dozen. I always grab lids when I see them under $5. 

It seems prices are less on everything in the Midwest, so it just depends where people live that you are doing this list for. I think the beginner's kit above looks like a great deal and good place to start.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Last year I bought a neat little kit that Ball has (got mine on sale, half off) The kit had a magnetic jar lifter, a plastic utensil that had a depth gauge on one end and the other is rounded for using to remove the air bubbles, a jar lifter and a funnel. My favorite piece is the plastic bubble remover.


----------

